# Aquarium backgrounds



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I currently have a poster of rocks for my background on my tank. I am looking for a background that will allow the fish and plants to really stand out. I was thinking black because I have black and white substrate. Does anyone else have black for their background? I'm wondering how it looks before I order it (LFS does not carry black). Also, does anyone know a good website to get backgrounds? Thanks for the help and input!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

The easiest & cheapest to do: If you have kids get into their art& crafts stuff - If not go to Walmart and buy different colors construction papers of colors you like....Hold them behind the tank see what you like best.
And if you really do wanna go for black, your best bet is window tint (cheaper then black posters and no need to order online, get that at Walmart too

Its really gonna depend what fish you have, eg. Cardinals will really "pop" with black; then it of cause depends what YOU like to see as well 
But construction paper is a easy way & easily exchangeable any time


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

I used to have a "greenplanted" background and switched it for black. I love! Makes the fish and the plants stand out. A nondescript color will do that! It lets the decor speak for itself. I recommend it.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 for black background.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have several black backgrounds. I like the glossy black and attach all the BGs with Seaview.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow Angel, never heard of window tint for an aquarium. That's pretty creative! I don't have children of my own, but being a teacher for 4 years, I have plenty of construction paper ;-) Good idea!

Hawkian, is that black background on your 32g right now? If so, I love it too!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LisaC144 said:


> Wow Angel, never heard of window tint for an aquarium. That's pretty creative! I don't have children of my own, but being a teacher for 4 years, I have plenty of construction paper ;-)


The construction paper I like cause you can play around with different colors till its "just right" the window tint I like cause if you get the high one's its nice & black and shiny and its easy to apply and you don't need to mess with scotch tape  and its a nice "solid" look


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll try to swing by Walmart tonight. The only issue with window tint is that I can't get behind my tank to set it perfectly. It is against a wall which might make it difficult. I am definitely interested in the high gloss black now though ;-)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Good point... hadn't thought about it sorry...I always only use it before setting up the tank, laying it down on the ground fixing it up


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gotcha. I'm excited. Last night I spent over an hour doing my PWC and rearranging all my plants and adding some new ones to fill out my tank more and now I love it. Then I was looking at the backgroundand it really wasn't doing anything for me. I realized by adding a solid color (like black since it will go nicely with my substrate) it'll just bring everything together and make the fish more noticeable :-D


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

THAT it def does. That's why I also pref dark substrates (black gravel or black sand) makes the colors pop soooo much better


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wish I would have gone with all black. Mine is black and white, more black than white though. It came with the tank and I decided to use it because I already had it. I think with a black background it will make a world of difference though  Now I just have to find it!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

So I ran over to Petsmart and they had the black background inthe height I needed! The otherside has blue so really I can choose which color I want, but i have a feeling i'm going to love the black!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

You're gonna be back on here in 5 mins telling us you LOVE the black 

Hey just e happy its the BACKGROUND you wanna change...not the WHITE gravel  That'd be MUCH more effort!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Funny you mention, I couldn't quite pinpoint what it was about my tank that I didn't really like. At first I did want to change my gravel, but then I realized it would be a huge hassle. I also wanted to add more plants. I thought that would make the fish much happier and look nicer at the same time. So like I said, I added more decorative plants last night during my PWC. I think that did it. I like it MUCH better with more plants. And I think with the black and white gravel the black background will look awesome I'm going to absolutely love it (HOPEFULLY!!). I'll let you know tonight when I get home ;-)


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Where are you located at Lisa?.........I have sheets of black ABS plastic..(same plastic used for the tank base and top frames)..........If you would like something you would never need to replace, i could mail you a piece cut for your tank size..........Do you have the standard 55 gallon tank?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, standard 55g. 48" long.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

PM me if your interested in the background for your tank...........


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I actually just bought a background poster in black. Let me see how that works out and if it turns into a hassle, I'll let you know. Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

No problem..............nice thing about the plastic, if it gets water streaks on, you can take it off and clean it..........Wish you the best of luck with your tank!!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

That was my problenm with my last background poster. When water got behind it you could see it and it would turn that part of the poster white. Huge pain in the butt to fix it but i'm anal and would always take the time to make it perfect again. I'm hoping with the black poster you won't be able to notice if water gets behind it. I really like your idea though. I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Black background*

Here is a pic of my 55 as it was just had started a good cycle... 
you can see how it looks....
the fish just POP 
if they have any color at all that is.. 
I REALLY like mine.. if I could I would show you a NEW pic of my 55
I have TEXAS holy rock , LACE rock, WHITE ROCK... some people call them 
different things... but my Cichlids JUST look good with the Black back ground.

I will try to post more pics soon.... 
but for now here is one......


Ron


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just got my black background up. It looks great! The fish really do pop and the tank all around looks brighter. I thnk I could use one or two taller plants in the back now because it does make it look a little more plain, but overall, black was a great choice for me!


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I have pool filter sand and a solid black background. The fish and plants look really nice with the blk. background. Any bright colored fish or the neon tetras, or glow light look really nice also. If you put dwarf shrimps in they pop also.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

My Cardinals look exceptionally stunning now! I want to get some more if my LFS ever has them in stock again :-( I really like the black background. The plants I added stand out more too. There just seems more to focus on because it's easier to see all the fish. Thanks for all your help and suggestions everyone!


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

This doesn't help you but I really miss the mirror-back aquariums. I used to have 2 - 29 gal tanks with mirror backs. With planted aquariums, it made the tank look real deep and lush. I never had to worry about the background getting wet.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Never heard of the mirror background. do they still make them? I can understand how it would make the aquarium look deeper and more lush.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

WisFish said:


> This doesn't help you but I really miss the mirror-back aquariums. I used to have 2 - 29 gal tanks with mirror backs. With planted aquariums, it made the tank look real deep and lush. I never had to worry about the background getting wet.


That sounds real cool - Did you use these mirror foil sheets to glue on there or what???


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

It wasn't a sheet. When the aquarium was manufactured they used a mirror for the back piece of glass. Mirrors are generally speaking, just a piece of glass with a special coating of some sort added to the back of the glass. You could see/feel it on the back of the aquarium. But the glass was strong enough to support the water pressure. I haven't seen these types of aquariums since.

The all-glass aquarium company is the business park about 1 mile from my home. They don't have a store there but I was tempted to walk in and ask if they still made them perhaps via special order.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds pretty cool! Maybe you can find reflective backgrounds online. Surely not the same, but you might be able to find something similar.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

WisFish said:


> It wasn't a sheet. When the aquarium was manufactured they used a mirror for the back piece of glass. Mirrors are generally speaking, just a piece of glass with a special coating of some sort added to the back of the glass. You could see/feel it on the back of the aquarium. But the glass was strong enough to support the water pressure. I haven't seen these types of aquariums since.
> 
> The all-glass aquarium company is the business park about 1 mile from my home. They don't have a store there but I was tempted to walk in and ask if they still made them perhaps via special order.


I see what you mean - Sounds awesome thou.... I'm wondering if the same effect can be achieved by adding a mirror to the back? Or if the glass itself would reflect in such way that it wouldn't work...Sounds real nice.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting post. It's this post that got me thinking about the background I may want to use when I set up my tank. I'm trying to figure out a way to make a mountain scene for the background that will be visible. Maybe black construction paper and white to make the snow covered peaks? But yet not look cheesy.

I thought it would be kind of neat considering I live in the Rockies.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Had you check the posters available at various store with rocks etc on it?

COS has been my home for many many yrs and there's nothing that comes close to ever duplicate the true beauty of the Rockies, not even pictures


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Had you check the posters available at various store with rocks etc on it?
> 
> COS has been my home for many many yrs and there's nothing that comes close to ever duplicate the true beauty of the Rockies, not even pictures


True that. I haven't checked yet. The idea just hit me today while driving up I25. Let the searching begin.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

There used to be a pretty well sorted fish store between Walmart & payless Shoes right off the Interstate in COS.
Otherwise I'd go through my picture collecting find some nice shots and take them to get developed in poster size (or split the picture in 2 for printing)...thingking some nice Pikes Peak shots or maybe Garden of the Gods...these are the 2 places I miss the most


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

My friend just puts mirrors in the back of some of her tank.She has Cardnal Tetra in a book shelf tank that is really long with about 90 Tetras in it and alot of low-light plants. It looks so nice and it does add depth and makes it look bigger then it is. I was able to get a mirror at Michel's craft store that was $7.99 and I used their 40% off coupon in the sunday paper and got it cheaper. It is beveled and fits perfectly in the back of my 10 gal. tank because it is the same size. You can also go to the glass shop and have the thinner mirror cut to fit the back of your bigger tanks. I tryed the milar foil background first it does not look good the mirror is much better. Since my tank is on a side table and is aganist the wall I just set it in the back and the hang on filter holds it in. Mirrors do look nice but the algae shows up in the mirror more and you have to clean it more often then a solid black background.

If you get the picture blown up at a copy shop you might want to laminate it so it does not get wet from drips from your tank. It they can only laminate it a certain size and your tank is bigger do it in sections and piece it together like a puzzel. This way the picture you pick will last forever and it will be easy to clean or hardwater stains ect.i


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I love the idea of having your own unique background by taking your own pictures and having them made into poster size. Of course this will be more expensive than going to the LFS to purchase a generic background, but it will certainly be unique. I don't recommend construction paper. As soon as that gets wet (like when doing your PWC) all that hard work will be ruined. Of course you can always create your own "rockies" with the construction paper and have it laminated for cheap. I'm loving all these ideas and glad my original post got a lot of ideas stirring around :-D


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Angel, that's a great idea. I totally spaced Garden of the Gods. And I think I may have some photos laying around somewhere. Not to mention GoG is a perfect fit for a tank. Rock formations. Can't beat that ;-)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mean Harri said:


> Angel, that's a great idea. I totally spaced Garden of the Gods. And I think I may have some photos laying around somewhere. Not to mention GoG is a perfect fit for a tank. Rock formations. Can't beat that ;-)


If you don't have any you like I can search through my old pic's, find you a few neat shots that are high resolution's...What size tank are you needing it for?
Gosh I'd love to just spent ONE more day there....Its really one of THE most beautiful places int he world.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

eileen

I am wondering have you had any brown algae problems.
I too am using the pool sand and I had a problem with brown algae 
it was crazy...... I was told that it was from the silica in the sand.. 


Ron


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

While going through this thread I was hoping to see more pictures.

I don't have a background in mine, I'm not sure I need it - or even want it. But regardless, I would like to see some pix


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> If you don't have any you like I can search through my old pic's, find you a few neat shots that are high resolution's...What size tank are you needing it for?
> Gosh I'd love to just spent ONE more day there....Its really one of THE most beautiful places int he world.


Thanks for the offer. I'll dig around this weekend looking for pics. I haven't decided on the tank size yet. I'm torn between a 50/75 because I like the 18 depth yet I like the 48" of the 75g. The 50 is ok with the 18" depth but it's meh to me. The 55g is nice at 48" but too skinny I think. Gawd it's tearing me apart.... which one?


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a black background (I taped a piece of black satin from the fabric store). I also threw a few scrap pieces of bluish and greenish tulle just for texture and to soften the black a little. I get a lot of compliments on it. I don't know if you can tell but you can check out my pictures under my aquariums.

And a little note about the mirror backgrounds...I notice that when I have room light off and the aquarium light on, my loaches follow their reflections on the glass the way they follow each other around. I think it's because you know how when you look through a window but it's dark outside you see your reflection? Well, I think mirror would confuse my loaches. Just a thought about that from a newbie : )


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mean Harri said:


> Thanks for the offer. I'll dig around this weekend looking for pics. I haven't decided on the tank size yet. I'm torn between a 50/75 because I like the 18 depth yet I like the 48" of the 75g. The 50 is ok with the 18" depth but it's meh to me. The 55g is nice at 48" but too skinny I think. Gawd it's tearing me apart.... which one?


If you want my honest opinion...75g....cause you're gonna get a 55 now and then want this school that school and this fish and before new year's you're gonna buy a bigger tank, so go big right away :-D or alternatively if the $$ allows for it both:-D


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

stephanieleah said:


> And a little note about the mirror backgrounds...I notice that when I have room light off and the aquarium light on, my loaches follow their reflections on the glass the way they follow each other around. I think it's because you know how when you look through a window but it's dark outside you see your reflection? Well, I think mirror would confuse my loaches. Just a thought about that from a newbie : )


:thumbsup: Very good point Stephanie!!! 
I think when using the mirror one must consider what fish are in the tank! I'm thinking right now how a Betta fish "fights" when you let him see himself in the mirror...Building a tank like that it'd think they're permanently aggravated and ready to fight and that would stress one out.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Harri, if you're torn between a 55 and a 75, definitely do the 75. Bigger is always better in the aquarium world  The maintenance wouldn't be significantly more either. Maybe an extra bucket or two during your PWC. That's it!


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the 55 and want the 75gal for the same reason, more depth. My Java Fern stretches from the front of the tank to the back. With plants, I wish it had more surface area.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

I really really really like the 75g. Just not sure I want that big of a tank. Sure I will be spanning the weight across at least 3 floor joists and right over the steel center support beam of the house. But it's quite big. I have to think about it. Mainly because I know I won't want another one. I may wish I bought bigger if I go smaller but I won't go get another one. 

Thanks for the tips. I think I'll do black for the background.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

As long as you're setting it up where there is steel support you'll be fine...when in doubt...go throught the neigbourrd and ask every 'wider' neigbour to pls jion you to stand side by side in one spot for a moment...Get like 5-6 folks next to one another in the sport and see what happens to your house


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

In a standard house you'll be fine. A 75 gal tank will be around 800lbs. That's 4 adult males. I'm sure the floor can handle even more than that.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

WisFish said:


> ...around 800lbs. That's 4 adult males.....


:lol: I TRIED to be nice and say 5-6


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

So since I added the black background, I loved even more how my cardinal tetras looked. Their colors really popped! Therefore, I went and bought 5 more tonight making a total of 10


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LisaC144 said:


> So since I added the black background, I loved even more how my cardinal tetras looked. Their colors really popped! Therefore, I went and bought 5 more tonight making a total of 10


:welldone: ahhh what a wonderful choice!!!! Now a picture for us would be nice :-D


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Last night I tried for 30 minutes to get some good pictures of my fish. They all came out blurry. I only have a Canon point and shoot. Good camera, but not great for taking pictures of fish. Any advice on taking better pictures? One day I'll get a high quality camera. I'll try again for better pics tomorrow. Right now the fishies are sleeping


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

turn off all (or most) the lights keeping only the aquarium light on - that should help.

Also, you may want to try not putting the camera right up to the glass (although I'm not sure if you are).


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do turn all the lights off in the room or except for the aquarium. I'll try to stand back a bit and snap some pics. I've tried different settings as well but I don't know much about the differences. Guess I'll have to dig out the user manuel ;-)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know this particular camera, but look in the manuel for anything up close & fast moving. Or alternativly try EVERY setting point & shpoot and see what works in the end


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well considering we're snowed in, I have all day to play around with pictures! :-D


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Double YAY!
Send some snow this way!!! Last night at 34F it snowed, this AM when the temps dropped to 32F it melted :-( I WANT SOME SNOW


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

I personally have a background of FW plants, it really adds a look to my tank. To each his own I guess!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

If I had the power to send you snow Angel, I'd send it all to you! We're getting 12+ inches and right now it's showing no signs of slowing.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Awwww if I could PICK a day for a NICE good ole fashion snow store with some several feed and locked up inside....good memories....thou my dogs would drag me out, specially Maxx he's a SNOW addict (go figure CO kid lol) he loves chasing snow balls, making doggie snow angels all the good stuff...getting him back INSIDE when its snowing...yea let's not go there LOL


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LISA it worked! Its snowing here now THANK YOU


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Lisa, if you can find the picture of a little flower on the dial of your camera, that will allow you to take close up pics of your fish. Most point and shoot cameras have it right on the dial that you turn it on with.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do have a flower! I will try that. Thanks redlessi! I'll let you know how I make out. Angel, glad you're happy. I wish I could send it all. My fiance has shoveled TWICE and it looks like he's done nothing at all. I think we've exceeded 12" now.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Backgrounds*

Were did all the backgrounds go?
I have used this Aqua View on my backgrounds now for a while..
I REALLY like how it mates to the glass brightens up the background 
really nice.
I just set up my Son's and his wife's 54 gallon Bow frt that we got them 
for X-mas and used it once again for their background.
has anyone used this product? 

Ron


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Never heard of it. I'm loving my black backgound though!


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

oh yeah I have black on the 55 gallon 
I really like the way it makes the fish Top out with color.
but this product is really easy to use. and it acts like a film 
against the glass and background. its called Aqua View
normally the background will not sit up against the back 
of the tank with this product it STICKS to the back of the tank
ITS really Cool.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

That sounds cool and easy enough. Do you need access to the back of your tank to apply it though? My tank is against a wall, which is why I decided to go with a poster. I didn't need full access to tape a poster to the back.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

You do need to be able to get your hand in the back 
so you can take a scweegy or credit card to work 
out the air bubbles.... ( just like putting on Window Tint.)
you could apply the liquid to the background then put 
it on the back of the tank.... again provided.... that 
you have the room to work the Air bubbles out.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

I just cut a piece of nice fabric from India and I taped it on the back of my tank...I love it. But I will probably want to change it some day so I didn't tape it too good : )

You can sort of see it in this picture...


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

how much did the black window tints cost for your tanks?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

@Steph: NICEEE, I'd now like to see more tank pictures from you 

@PRich: If you go to Walmart in the car section and buy the big rolls of window tint they're only few bucks and you can cut them to XYZ size of your tank, then apply


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks great, Stephanie! Is your heater fully under water?


----------

